# Strongest elemental jutsu's for each element?



## Altair21 (Nov 19, 2014)

So we've got 5 elements. 

Fire
Earth
Wind
Water
Lightning

What do you guys are the top jutsu in each element? You can name 1 or up to 5 (or more if you want to) for each element.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 19, 2014)

Kirin (if we count it)
Fuuton: Rasen Shuriken
Katon: Mekkakyaku
Doton: Mountain Sandwich
Suiton: Daikoudan


----------



## Ersa (Nov 19, 2014)

Amaterasu
Fuuton: Rasenshruiken
Kirin / Madara's lightning technique (not traditional ninjutsu??)
Doton: Mountain Sandwich
Suiton: Daikodan


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Earth: Mountain Sandwich
Fire: Amaterasu 
Wind: Fuuton: Rasenshuriken by far. ((It's been stated by Temari that even she can't compete with that beast of a jutsu.))
Water: Kisame's Water Sharks
(HEART! GO PLANET! BY YOUR POWERS COMBINED I AM CAPTAIN PLANET!) 
Lightning: Kirin I suppose by hype.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2014)

Fire - Great Fire Annihilation
Earth - Mountain Sandwich
Wind - Futon Rasenshuriken
Water - Water Dome or Daikodan
Lightning - Indra's Arrow


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 19, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Fire - Great Fire Annihilation
> Earth - Mountain Sandwich
> Wind - Futon Rasenshuriken
> Water - Water Dome or Daikodan
> Lightning - Indra's Arrow



Question, why do you rank Great Fire Annihilation (Which has possibly the greatest name ever) over Amaterasu? You can't quell the flames of Amaterasu, they keep burning, you're stuck with them. GFA has a better AOE, but Amaterasu has better longevity.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 19, 2014)

Is Amaterasu considered as Katon?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 19, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Is Amaterasu considered as Katon?



It's Fire, mystical fire, but still fire. I personally counted it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Question, why do you rank Great Fire Annihilation (Which has possibly the greatest name ever) over Amaterasu? You can't quell the flames of Amaterasu, they keep burning, you're stuck with them. GFA has a better AOE, but Amaterasu has better longevity.



Great Fire Annihilation is such a massive jutsu with such a wide range that I'd prefer to have that technique than Amaterasu which is likely significantly more chakra taxing & has a much slower burn.

I'd prefer a quick & decisive victory over a long drawn out one.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 19, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Great Fire Annihilation is such a massive jutsu with such a wide range that I'd prefer to have that technique than Amaterasu which is likely significantly more chakra taxing & has a much slower burn.
> 
> I'd prefer a quick & decisive victory over a long drawn out one.



Hmm, fair point. I can give you that.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 19, 2014)

Katon: 

*Enton*

Futon:

*Futon: Rasenshuriken*

Suiton:

*Suiton: Suidanha (I think that it's the only Suiton that's shown enhanced cutting ability)*

Raiton:

*Kirin*

Doton:

*C0*


----------



## Mofo (Nov 19, 2014)

Fire: Amaterasu/Enton
Wind: FSR
Earth: C0 if KKG then  Swamps of the Underworld otherwise  The Golem
Lighting: Kirin
Water: Kisame's water dome


----------



## Bonly (Nov 19, 2014)

Just gonna copy+paste from the last time this thread was made

Katon: 

Either Katon: Gamayu Endan, Katon: Bakufū Ranbu or Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku

Suiton:

Suiton: Daikōdan

Raiton:

Kirin

Futon:

Senpō: Chōōdama Rasenshuriken

Doton:

Doton: Sando


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2014)

People are picking Kirin over Indra's Arrow when all Kirin is natural lightning guided by a chidori motion? & Kirin requires a shitload of prep too.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 19, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> People are picking Kirin over Indra's Arrow when all Kirin is natural lightning guided by a chidori motion? & Kirin requires a shitload of prep too.



I didn't include that because it's a technique that doesn't even compare to the rest at all, it's God tier.

I'd say that heating up the atmosphere with a few Katons is easier than gathering the Chakra of Biju..


----------



## Turrin (Nov 19, 2014)

Fire, Wind, and Water all goto RSM-Naruto's Rasenshuriken that he used against Kaguya (or the large variants he demonstrated at other times)

Earth goes to mountain Sandwich (unless one of those Rasenshuriken were earth element)

Raiton goes to Indra's arrow


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 19, 2014)

Fire: The barrier Obito used on Gedo against 8th tails.
Wind: Gudo Dama FRS used against Kaguya
Lightning: Indra Arrow
Earth: Mountain Sandwich
Water: That gigantic dome Kisame used to trap Bee.


----------

